# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Motorola Protect Service-Martech Update

## mohamed73

*New update for Martech Box III V0.1.2.2457*  *Motorola Protect Service*  *New activation from Martech Team allows reading and writing secured
before reading Motorola sysytems of MC9S12 / HC912 series.*  *Depending on the system, the following functions are available:* *- Reading ( eprom, flash, verification )
- Writing ( eprom, flash, verification )
- Temporary removal protection ( skip protect )
- Complete removal of protection ( disabled protect )* 
In addition, the series XEA, XEG, XEP, XEQ, XES, XET:
- P-Flash - flash ( read, write, verification )
- D-Flash - flash data ( read, write, verification )
D-Flash can be divided into the D-Flash and EEPROM (emulation) - is responsible for that "Partiton".
The division is at 256 bytes per0x100, EEPROM takes 8 times more of D-flash of its size. *
Some of supported chips:* *- MC9S12XHZ512, MC9S12XHZ384, MC9S12XHZ256
- MC9S12XET512, MC9S12XET256, MC9S12XES384
- MC9S12XEQ512, MC9S12XEQ384, MC9S12XEP768
- MC9S12XEP100, MC9S12XEG384, MC9S12XEG256
- MC9S12XEG128, MC9S12XEA256, MC9S12XEA128
- MC9S12XDT512, MC9S12XDT384, MC9S12XDT256
- MC9S12XDQ256, MC9S12XDP512, MC9S12XDP256
- MC9S12XDG128, MC9S12XD64, MC9S12XD256
- MC9S12XD128, MC9S12XB256, MC9S12XB128
- MC9S12XA512, MC9S12XA256, MC9S12XA128
- MC9S12H256, MC9S12H128, MC9S12DT512
- MC9S12DT256, MC9S12DT128, MC9S12DP512
- MC9S12DJ512, MC9S12DJ256, MC9S12DJ128
- MC9S12DG256, MC9S12DG128, MC9S12A512
- MC9S12A256, MC68HC912DT128A(C/P)
- MC68HC912DG128A(C/P)
- MC68HC912D60, MC68HC912D60A* 
Occuring in devices BMW-cas2-cas3-cas3+-Cas4,Mini,Mercedes,Ford,Nisan,Opel etc.... 
Additionally:
- minor repairs and changes introduced
- Vreg measurement option added
- ST10 series processors communication repaired
- buffer cleaning option  *Models added:* -22DC461/62L Blaupunkt Renault 7700 433 072
-Bose Matsu****a Honda 39101-S1A-G010-M1 
-LSRNS(FX) Blaupunkt Ford 7612 330 792  
-RCD510 USB RVC Delphi VW 5ND 035 190A
-RCD510 Delphi VW 56D 035 190A
-Stilo CD (M series) Visteon Fiat 2FCF-18C838-BE 
New innovative solutions from Martech Team soon !!! 
If you want to unsubscribe from this subscription - reply to this email
with your forum nickname. *
Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
email:shop@martech.pl

----------

